# Who wants to play name that cat breed?



## absoluthap

So, my sister recently had a cat wander up to her house, and the cat seemed to like us enough to adopt us as her own. She is a beautiful powdery/ash colored long-hair cat, with three distinctively different shades of grey, possibly more. I was hoping that someone could possibly help to identify species of cats that she may be. I realize that most likely she is going to be simply a DLHC (domestic long haired cat), but I would be most appreciative if anyone could narrow things down. Thanks in advance!

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/absoluthap/IMG_20110404_092554.jpg


----------



## swimkris

I believe her coloring is blue lynx point, which means there is Siamese in there somewhere...

Her white rimmed eyes are gorgeous!

Also, I'm thinking she is a mix because her hair is "longish" probably what would be classified as a medium-haired cat (similar to my Simone).


----------



## Alyssa_6_11

I see some Siamese in her, but even if she is a dlhc, ses beautiful!


----------



## KittehLuv'n

I agree- a mix, but definitely some Lynx Point Siamese.


----------



## Susan

She's gorgeous! She could be part Ragdoll. Her coat texture reminds me a lot of my Muffs (a Ragdoll). Like Siamese, Ragdolls are a pointed breed, although Ragdolls are long-haired.


----------



## saitenyo

She's beautiful! Definitely carrying the pointed gene so there's some siamese somewhere in her lineage. I have two lynx-point mixed kitties myself and it's definitely my favorite kitty coat pattern.


----------

